# AQHA earnings look up?



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Is there a way to look up the earnings of a stallion? I am trying to find more about Sonnys Dry Bar, he is a finished reiner. His owner doesn't have time to dig through boxes for all his old videos and stuff right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

TimWhit91 said:


> Is there a way to look up the earnings of a stallion? I am trying to find more about Sonnys Dry Bar, he is a finished reiner. His owner doesn't have time to dig through boxes for all his old videos and stuff right now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are they trying to sell you a breeding or a foal of his? They'd better make time if that's the case.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

No, he is the daddy to Turbo and Roxy, my horses. I am just curious, I have seen pictures of him in his prime being shown, but don't know exactly what he has won. I work for his owner. He keeps saying he needs to get the boxes down for me, but he is always busy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## elbandita (Sep 13, 2013)

Do you have an AQHA membership? You can preform a search for him there and find the information you desire.
Perhaps someone here with an AQHA membership might assist you?


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Unfortunately no. I really need to get my membership back
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd contact NRHA, I don't know if AQHA would have those records.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I will just be patient and wait. He hasn't been shown in about 12 years, so there is almost no information about him online. Thanks guys
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes AQHA will have NRHA NRCHA NCHA and many other records.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

If this is the horse:

3173563	SONNYS DRY BAR	BUCKSKIN	STALLION	05/02/1993	ID

He has no performance records with AQHA.

I just looked him up.

Sonnys Dry Bar 3173563 1993 buckskin stallion
SI: 0 Starts 0 Wins: 0 2nds: 0 3rds: 0 Earnings: 0 Hlt Pts: H- 0.0 Perf Pts: P- 0.0

Sonnys Dry Bar Sired Foals of which one was a Performer. Performance of this Foal:	Showed in 1 Show, but There were No Wins or Points Earned.
Additional Information for Sonnys Dry Bar: Genotype on file with AQHA as a result of either being blood-typed or DNA tested.	Last year nominated as a Breeding Season Incentive Fund Stallion was 2005.

By Docs Dry Monkey.

Docs Dry Monkey Sired 181 Foals of which 7 were Performers. Performance of these Foals:	Earned: 4 Performance Wins; 2.0 Performance Points; 4 Novice Wins; 5.0 Novice Points.	Other Earnings: International Buckskin Hlt Points 2.0.

1st dam 
Sandys Gay Bars is the Dam of 10 Foals of which one was a Performer. 
+ Sandys Buttercup, 1992 Buckskin Mare by Docs Dry Monkey. 
Earned: 2.0 Novice Points.
Dam's sire, Brioso San.

Brioso San is the Grandsire of 64 Foals of which 4 were Performers. Performance of these Foals:	Earned: 1 Novice Win; 2.5 Novice Points.

2nd dam 
Lady Jay Bars is the Dam of 9 Foals. 
+ Sandys Gay Bars, 1982 Sorrel Mare by Brioso San. See 1st Dam for Foals.
3rd dam 
Bar Wonder is the Dam of 7 Foals. 
+ Lady Jay Bars, 1971 Bay Mare by Jay Moral. See 2nd Dam for Foals.

Accuracy and completeness of information are the responsibility of each alliance.


----------

